# OTS Method



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

had wrong method in mind, wrote big long story deleted all..

Here's a YouTube video about it..


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You wouldn't have such a sad face if you would just go to mdasplitter.com and read the material where it is all spelled out very well. You will just have to invest a little time.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Do as Vance suggested and while there support Mel by buying his book. He has put out a lot of good info to beekeepers for free sharing his research. Also a search of beesource will give you a lot of info on others experiences with that method.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Ya, i highly recommend his book, he breaks it all down so you know what ground your standing on, the hardest part for me was know which larvae to notch. But after you get your feet wet, it's a cake walk, notch up to 6 larvae on a frame, let the bees decide which ones are best for future queens and they repair the rest.
While I have never done any other queen rearing method, i just can't imagine myself fishing a egg out of a cell and transplanting to a q cup, let alone a whole frame of em lol.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I will try this year the OTS method. Already gathered a lot of information on the net. I want to give my contribution to Mel, and would like to buy the book. What is the title of the book and is available through Amazon?


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Eduardo, the name of the book is OTS Queen Rearing I do not know if it is on Amazon but if not get it from Mel at http://www.mdasplitter.com


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Got it. Thanks billabell.


----------

